# Bridger 1 3/4 Two Coil Offset Traps



## Tider79 (Jan 16, 2013)

Has anybody had any experience with the Bridger 1 3/4 two coil offset traps? They are advertised as being suitable for coyotes and cats.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Jan 16, 2013)

Tider79 said:


> Has anybody had any experience with the Bridger 1 3/4 two coil offset traps? They are advertised as being suitable for coyotes and cats.



I have used the Bridger #2's and they work fine. The 1 3/4 traps would work better for fox and coons. With that being said, it would hold a coyote and bobcat. It's better to have the #2's because they have more surface area for the canines to step in.


----------



## Tider79 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info.  I'm going to order some #2's to tryout and also a couple of the 1 3/4's. They are $8.95 each and MN Trapline claims the 1 3/4's are 'new and improved' and about the same dimension as the MB 550's.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Jan 16, 2013)

I bought one for this year just to see it. It looks to be a quality trap. Its not gonna compare to your high end traps. I have not caught anything with it yet, but I think it will hold a coyote fine I just dont know if they will bend it up real bad or not.


----------



## buckdog1 (Jan 16, 2013)

I only use the northwoods 1.75, which is basically the same trap, for my live market. I do fully modify them, baseplate, laminate heavier chains and #2 music wire springs, and i can quarantee you, when a coyote puts his foot in one, hes not coming out. I like the lighter trap because, i believe the heavier traps are constantly pulling down on the animals foot and cause more damage. I very seldom see a cut with these..


----------



## RCL16 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Bridger #1.65*

I started using the Bridger #1.65 fully modified offset this year on coyotes and they seem to be holding them really well with no foot damage


----------



## jasonm2725 (Jan 17, 2013)

Because the MB550's have been out of stock I have just purchased 2 dozen of the Bridger 1.75's. They come standard with the Paws I trip pan. I added outside Lams last night and I just finished Dye and waxing them tonite. My plans are to put 50 or so(25 mb-25 bridg) in the ground Sat. In my opinion they are not near the trap the MB is, but until the 550's are back in circulation I think this was the best deal out there for me.


----------



## Tider79 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I've ordered a few and will see how they work out.


----------



## whitetaildoe85 (Jan 19, 2013)

They're very well made for the money.


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## GAGE (Jan 19, 2013)

jasonm2725 said:


> Because the MB550's have been out of stock I have just purchased 2 dozen of the Bridger 1.75's. They come standard with the Paws I trip pan. I added outside Lams last night and I just finished Dye and waxing them tonite. My plans are to put 50 or so(25 mb-25 bridg) in the ground Sat. In my opinion they are not near the trap the MB is, but until the 550's are back in circulation I think this was the best deal out there for me.



Dang, it would take me three FULL days to get that many traps in the ground. I look forward to seeing your catch pics.
Good luck!


----------



## SemperFi (Feb 28, 2013)

So what's the verdict on these.  I've been thinking about trying some and outside laminating them.  Im using 550's now with a few dukes. I know the 550's are hard to beat, just thinking about trying something a little cheaper.


----------



## Tider79 (Feb 28, 2013)

Well, in my opinion they are a good bobcat, fox and coon trap that will also catch an occasional coyote. If the MB550's are an A+ rated trap, I say these are a B. They are much better than Dukes in my opinion and the price is right. However, they are not night-latched. The chain is lighter than the MB550 and I  had one of the factory J-hooks bend the second time I pulled the trap. I've decided that next season I am going to use them on sets where I'm targeting bobcats or fox. I'd buy them again for that purpose but I'd pay more and buy the 550's if I was needing more coyote traps. I hope that helps.


----------



## SemperFi (Feb 28, 2013)

There not night latched?  MTP's website said they were. Did you laminate them?


----------



## Tider79 (Mar 1, 2013)

My bad. The 1.75's are night-latched. I also bought some older 2's that are not. I did not laminate them. Still the 1.75's have lighter swivels and chains. I'm sure they'll hold a coyote but I'll buy them as a fox, cat and coon trap and stick with the 550's for coyotes.


----------



## jasonm2725 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have had 2 dozen out for some time now. Over the last few weeks I have caught bobcats, fox, and coyotes in them. I have also had a few pull-outs with them. One of the pull-outs I caught a day or so later on the same kind of trap. He had a nice trap mark on his other front foot. If the MB's are A-plus the bridger's are B-minus in my book.


----------



## SemperFi (May 26, 2013)

Had to put in an order with MTP last week for some bait, dye, and wax, so I went ahead and ordered one of these to try out. Looks like a pretty stout trap out of the box. Compared to the duke #2, this trap has it beat hands down IMO. Not a big fan of the night latch system on it, but that's about the only thing I didn't like about it. Out of the box, I adjusted the dog to get the pan level and smoothed out the jaws with a file. I also took a few links of chain off and put crunch proof swivels and a double stake on it. Put it in the dishwasher today, so I'll get it boiled and waxed next week. Hopefully I can get a field test in on it in the next week or so.


----------



## backhometrapper (May 26, 2013)

I've used the Bridger 1.65 for years and held plenty of big coyotes and bobcats, and they are easy on the greyfox also. I think the 1.75 should do the job.


----------

